# Turkey CC hits



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

CC hits for Turkey Tags. I got hit for 1 so far, could be for me or my son. Guess I have to wait and see.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Hot SH**! I was not expecting to have the card hit for another week or two. Much to my surprise at least one of my boys will be turkey hunting this year. 

400bull


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

LE turkey hunting is GAY!


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

There is no such thing as "GAY" hunting when its time spent with your kids!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Gay ?? :shock:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> LE turkey hunting is GAY!


Let me re-word this...LE hunts are gay!

Oh, and 400Bull...you do know that you can go turkey hunting with ALL your kids...just buy open tags! Got a full month to spend with your boys...less the one that drew out for the gay, family busting LE hunt...sorry.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Utah should be over-the-counter turkey permits for everyone, everywhere. period. LE turkey hunts "are" GAY!

You could also use a number of sophisticated words. Nonsensical, Unnecessary, Ridiculous, Ludicrous, Insane, Retarded, etc,etc...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*CRAP!!!!*

I also drew the gay tag. My wife has a baby due on the 11th. The hunt starts on the 13th. Is there any way on God's green earth I can get cleanly away with this? My wife is standing in the room giving me the go. But do I really dare?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> *CRAP!!!!*
> 
> I also drew the gay tag. My wife has a baby due on the 11th. The hunt starts on the 13th. Is there any way on God's green earth I can get cleanly away with this? My wife is standing in the room giving me the go. But do I really dare?


It is a test; sounds like you are headed for a fail. As much as we all love hunting; a couple of days hunting are pretty insignificant compared to one of the truly few days in your life that are.........inforgettable, is that the word? I was working pretty hard around the time of the birth of our first and regretted it ever since; take off the whole week and just enjoy this special time. There is always next week and next year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> *CRAP!!!!*
> 
> I also drew the gay tag. My wife has a baby due on the 11th. The hunt starts on the 13th. Is there any way on God's green earth I can get cleanly away with this? My wife is standing in the room giving me the go. But do I really dare?


For me there would be no questions, I'd turn the tag back in and bank some man points with the wife.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The thing is...I've managed a turkey every year I've hunted in May. The only time I came home empty handed was the year I had the LE hunt! I might as well turn the gay thing in.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I understand that you can purchase an over the counter turkey tag. I also under stand why you said it was gay. Hence the reason why I do not apply for the LE tags. I would just purchase the over the counter tags for my boys but they usually have baseball every weekend starting the end of April. I put them in for the LE tag so they don't have to choose between going turkey hunting or go to a ball game. 

400bull


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

If I use the tag that I drew will I have to hunt with rainbow camouflage? I don't remember that pattern being shown when Tex was nice enough learn us up some with the demonstration he gave at the youth hunt.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't care if it's "gay". Where I hunt, the early deal means alot less people and a much better hunt. You can actually set up and call and hunt like it is meant to be. I've taken some nice birds on the May hunt, but the "LE" is a better hunt. Worth waiting for every 3-4 years. I take and help people on both hunts because I enjoy being out there and get a kick out of helping someone get their first bird. Young or old !! :mrgreen: 

Color Mr. Green rainbow if you want, don't care.........


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Just got hit too.. and I am gonna totally GAY it up.. Going to shoot mine with my bow for a second year in a row and it's going to be FAB-u-louss!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> The thing is...I've managed a turkey every year I've hunted in May. The only time I came home empty handed was the year I had the LE hunt! I might as well turn the gay thing in.


AND THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE!!!


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

The grandson and I doubled last year on the LE
Him with a 20 ga, me with a muzzleloader shot gun, helped others youths with their birds, I now have 4 hits on the card for my grandkids...will be fun geting first chance with kids, no matter what Darin says, I'll have a good outing with my grandkids, 8 years old granddaugther, and my 13 grandson thats already shot four turkeys in Utah, thats not gay, thats living the dream, how many birds u shot in Utah Darin. I guess the guestion is during the open season...U..tards don't know how to hunt open state later season like the eastern boys, 50 retards charging a gobbler, is that hunting, screw u


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

gpskid said:


> The grandson and I doubled last year on the LE
> Him with a 20 ga, me with a muzzleloader shot gun, helped others youths with their birds, I now have 4 hits on the card for my grandkids...will be fun geting first chance with kids, no matter what Darin says, I'll have a good outing with my grandkids, 8 years old granddaugther, and my 13 grandson thats already shot four turkeys in Utah, thats not gay, thats living the dream, how many birds u shot in Utah Darin. I guess the guestion is during the open season...U..tards don't know how to hunt open state later season like the eastern boys, 50 retards charging a gobbler, is that hunting, screw u


Now, dont you be breaking forum rules! Priceless or not dude, Utah is WAY past needing to have LE turkey hunts. There are plenty of turkeys in this state for EVERYONE to hunt and have a good time. And as far as the "utard" factor, I've seen it ten fold on LE hunts compared to gen season. Only when this state pulls it's head out of it's collective SFW influenced ass, will EVERYONE have an equal opportunity to hunt these great birds. Until then, it's only going to keep the Utard factor going strong by producing a big pool of hunters with entitlement complexes. That's cool that you've had some great times with your family. Just think how much more great it would be if you could go anywhere in the state and hunt for two solid months... Like every other state in the country with huntable populations of birds! Screw u? :roll: OK, I get it. But I'm right and you know it!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> gpskid said:
> 
> 
> > The grandson and I doubled last year on the LE
> > Him with a 20 ga, me with a muzzleloader shot gun, helped others youths with their birds, I now have 4 hits on the card for my grandkids...will be fun geting first chance with kids, no matter what Darin says, I'll have a good outing with my grandkids, 8 years old granddaugther, and my 13 grandson thats already shot four turkeys in Utah, thats not gay, thats living the dream, how many birds u shot in Utah Darin. I guess the guestion is during the open season...U..tards don't know how to hunt open state later season like the eastern boys, 50 retards charging a gobbler, is that hunting, screw u


Now, dont you be breaking forum rules! Priceless or not dude, Utah is WAY past needing to have LE turkey hunts. There are plenty of turkeys in this state for EVERYONE to hunt and have a good time. And as far as the "utard" factor, I've seen it ten fold on LE hunts compared to gen season. Only when this state pulls it's head out of it's collective SFW influenced ass, will EVERYONE have an equal opportunity to hunt these great birds. Until then, it's only going to keep the Utard factor going strong by producing a big pool of hunters with entitlement complexes. That's cool that you've had some great times with your family. Just think how much more great it would be if you could go anywhere in the state and hunt for two solid months... Like every other state in the country with huntable populations of birds! Screw u? :roll: OK, I get it. But I'm right and you know it![/quote]

*Absolutely right on!!! *

But WOW gpskid ... "Screw u"..really?....really? What the h*ll is that all about?

Oh wait a minute..gpskid...are you thinking that Tex, myself and others are try to eliminate the "youth hunts"..is that what your anger issues are all about...well that is the farthest thing from our minds. It's the LE entry hunts that if left in place will sooner or later just turn into the same mess we have with the LE big game hunts i.e. special tags for special groups, sweet little areas and tags for guides, family hunting opportunities virtually eliminated on vast tracks of land , glorification of the "trophy" birds instead of recognition of a good outing, and on and on and on. The evils and missthinking of the LE hunting concept is very sad indeed!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't know why you guys are battling over something that isn't even broke?

Turkey hunts in Utah are set up perfectly fine the way they are right now..

Leave it alone!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Don't know why you guys are battling over something that isn't even broke?
> 
> Turkey hunts in Utah are set up perfectly fine the way they are right now..
> 
> Leave it alone!


Spoken like a true SFW disciple.

Hurry Goofy! You'll be late for the SFW banquet! I hear they're auctioning off some Premium Utah Turkey tags!!! You know, the ones where nobody gets to hunt unless they have a pocket full of money...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Never been a SFW member, haven't been to a banquet in 5 years now.....

Open your eyes TEX, the way the turkey permits are set up now, everyone can play!

You can have your general season stuff...

The Kids can have their early hunt + general....

The guys that want the LE experience, and not fight the BS can do it every 3 years...

Tell me TEX (or BP) what is so 'gay' about that? everyone's happy except you two :lol:


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Don't know why you guys are battling over something that isn't even broke?
> 
> The horse and buggy system of getting to work was never broke, you can still ride your horse and buggy to work today. We just started using a better means of transportation. The LE turkey tag system may not be broke but there is a better way.
> 
> ...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My eyes are W I D E open goofy. I see a state with a rich resource in turkey hunting that is being restricted by a system that favors the few and the rich. I understand the need for LE to get the numbers up and protect the resource from over hunting, but that time has come and gone for turkeys. We now have a valuable renewable and stable resource that EVERYONE "could" be enjoying.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

One of the main issues those that favor LE hunts, be they for turkeys or big game or what have you, is the over crowding issue. They say LE hunts offer a "better" hunting experience than the open or OTC hunts because there is no over crowding...and I quote "50 utards charging one tom". The problem is that LE hunts actual create overcrowded conditions for all those that are not lucky or rich enough to participate in them. Remove thousands of acres of huntable land from the "regular" season hunts...what do you get...more hunters on less property! Shorten the number of days that a group can hunt...more hunters are forced to hunt on the same day!!! This spells, yeah, you guest it...OVER CROWDING!!! The very thing you LE hunt lovers want to eliminate. Your really nice, special, bought and payed for hunt is our over crowded hunt. Now that's just one argument against LE's , there's plenty more.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

LE or not, it has taken a few years to become sucessful, but I really enjoy the early hunt. For me personally its nothing political, I really enjoy finding the birds pre rut while they follow the snow lines looking for food. I have become successful on the early hunt, that's why I put in for it. 
I just wish there was a late season, even if it was archery only.. I would love the choice to hunt them in the spring or fall..


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I'm with tex and BP on this one. There is no need for a limited entry turkey hunt. I haven't put in for LE for the last 2 years out of principle. They are not getting my $10 as a way to protest them just trying to make more money at the expense of the majority of the turkey hunting population. The hunting is generally better in May anyway if you like to call optimistic toms.

I've hunted 3 limited seasons and now 3 general seasons in the last 7 years. I've shot 2 birds on the limited and 2 on the GS seasons. I hunt mostly around the wasatch front and see as many hunters on the limited hunt as I did the general season hunt. I don't go out on opening day of the GS hunt, but I did an opening on a limited entry hunt that felt like opening day of the deer hunt. Start it off with a 3 day youth hunt 2nd week of april and GS until the end of May. You'd have less crowding because everyone can hunt the entire 2 months, plenty of opportunity results in less crowding. I also don't think it would change from the current 15-20% harvest rates we have now.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> LE or not, it has taken a few years to become sucessful, but I really enjoy the early hunt. For me personally its nothing political, I really enjoy finding the birds pre rut while they follow the snow lines looking for food. I have become successful on the early hunt, that's why I put in for it.
> I just wish there was a late season, even if it was archery only.. I would love the choice to hunt them in the spring or fall..


You illustrate my case perfectly. I have no desire to mess with birds in april as they follow the snow line. If it was all GS, you could hunt april without me and I could hunt May without you, but we could each choose when and how we would want to hunt. The way it is now, you don't get to hunt April unless you pay the extra $10 and way every other year or two.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

I am with ya, I enjoy turkey hunting, and its funny I hunted northern early last year. The turkeys didn't start rutting til right at the end of April. The season should be a month long from April 15, to May 15 the best of both worlds.


----------



## 00jason00 (Jan 7, 2013)

Critter said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > *CRAP!!!!*
> ...


+1


----------



## 00jason00 (Jan 7, 2013)

Critter said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > *CRAP!!!!*
> ...


+1


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

My apoligises, Tex and Bpturkeys, I shocked myself when I read "screw u" I meant screw it.
Ill take what the state offers, if not for the LE's and Youth we would have 100 u-tards chasing one tom, this doesnt take away any areas from the OTC, so u are wrong there. The conservation permits are of really no interest anymore, only t a few that what one for a handcapped kid or disabled kid, thats what I see most going for.
I'm not SFW or NWTF anymore, i just enjoy getting out with the kids.
As for Goofyelk, he has he's own turkey reserve.
No there is no overcrowding on private ground :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

gpskid said:


> My apoligises, Tex and Bpturkeys, I shocked myself when I read "screw u" I meant screw it.
> Ill take what the state offers, if not for the LE's and Youth we would have 100 u-tards chasing one tom, this doesnt take away any areas from the OTC, so u are wrong there. The conservation permits are of really no interest anymore, only t a few that what one for a handcapped kid or disabled kid, thats what I see most going for.
> I'm not SFW or NWTF anymore, i just enjoy getting out with the kids.
> As for Goofyelk, he has he's own turkey reserve.
> No there is no overcrowding on private ground :shock:


No harm no foul. I hope you and your grand kids have a great hunt!


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I too don't like the idea of the LE hunt. But, I don't like the idea of the $10.00 processing fee on any of the tags either. I don't like only being able to put in for 1 once in a lifetime hunt at a time. At 50 years old I try to stay in shape but by the time I get through the order on these special hunts I will be 80 years old. What I do like is being able to hunt and hunting turkeys is just plain fun. I put in and drew out on the LE hunt this year hoping to get a bird that will respond better to my calling. I have killed birds every year I hunted them and so have my kids...LE and general. This year I want to use a bow and may use my recurve with rock tips made for me by an archaeologist friend. I'm hoping the early hunt will give me a better chance. If regs in the future change so it is all general, even better. If not, I will keep playing the game for what is best for my situation. If folks want to effect a change, come out and voice your opinions at a RAC meeting. Its a slow process, like geologic time, but I do see things change for the better every so often.


----------



## cacherinthewry (Dec 20, 2007)

There are enough birds in Utah now to have a 2 month regular season and a 2 week LE hunt in the fall.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

cacherinthewry said:


> There are enough birds in Utah now to have a 2 month regular season and a 2 week LE hunt in the fall.


Here again...why LE...why???? Please..give me one, just one...that's all I ask for...one reason for LE turkey hunts! If there are enough birds to have a hunt...have a hunt, if not, don't have a hunt.


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

my card got hit for an le tag too. i put in for so eastern and southern. i havent got an email yet saying which area i drew. anyone else got an email? i guess i just gotta be patient.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

The emails should be coming through close to the 24th


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> cacherinthewry said:
> 
> 
> > There are enough birds in Utah now to have a 2 month regular season and a 2 week LE hunt in the fall.
> ...


BP, The DWR conducts a ton of surveys, It would seem the majority of Utahs
turkey hunters approve of LE. And enjoy the oppertunity to hunt in a "less crowed"
enviroment, and early season dates.

The sale of general season turkey permits has dropped significantly over 3 years.
In 2010 , there were 10,118 general turkey permit sold,
in 2011 that number dropped to 6,528, and again in 2012, another drop, 5,275 permits sold.

A sales fall off 50% in general season turkey permit sales in 3 years....

While on the LE side, the demand for permits has INCREASED!!!!

There's ONE good reason why. It seem to be what the majority wants.

If this trend contiues, IMO, general season turkey hunting may go away..


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > cacherinthewry said:
> ...


Your numbers at first glance may indicate that, but I really think what is going on here is a general disenchantment of turkey hunting in general in Utah. After the initial excitement with turkey hunting, many discovered it wasn't for them and moved on to different activities. I think you would be hard pressed to contribute the decline solely to dissatisfaction with "over crowding". I might be wrong, but I believe we will start to see a leveling off of the numbers of turkey hunters in Utah. My main point of objection to LE hunts is the overcrowding and loss of opportunity that it creates. Another negative result of the LE system is destruction of the family hunt. You may still believe that the majority of hunters want a LE system, but I am not buying it for one minute. The demand to hunt on your private property is very high also, and if you allowed it, many more hunters would be able to participate lowering crowding in the area, but alas, that probably won't happen. Anytime you limit available acreage or available time you limit opportunity, it's that simple.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

More numbers for ya BP.....

Look at application numbers for LE turkey.
2010- 12,388 apps
2011- 9090 apps
2012- 8321 apps

While there is a fall off in application numbers the last 3 years, it doesn't match the fall 
in general permit sales. Meaning, more hunters are waiting 2-3 years to hunt LE tags.
NOT buying the general permit.

Once again, if this trend continues, and unsatisfied results continues to rise over 50% on 
hunting surveys for general season, there very well could be changes made yet again to Utah's turkey hunts.

#2 good reason.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Critter said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > *CRAP!!!!*
> ...


NO WAY!! GO!!! just make it about the baby lol my lil boy just came on Jan 14. My wife said go ice fishing this sunday because the fish is good for breast feeding....lets just say theres no way im going to be told twice.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Reason # 3 BP,
In 2009, the year before Utah went general season turkey, there were just over 
19,000 applicants for 13,608 LE turkey permits.,( excluding con & land owner tags)
These LE permits were spread out over 2 and 3 different season on each unit . 
( A/B/C Tags ) evenly distributing hunters......

This year there are 2,500 LE permits , with a much HIGHER demand!

LAST YEAR ,2011, There were 2,916 LE (includes CWMU's) available, 
There were 8,321 APPLICATES for these permits!!

Now take the 2,500 LE tags , and that to a projected 5,000 general tags in 2013.
Looks like between 7,500 and 8K turkey hunters in 2013.........

A NET LOSS OF 6,100+ (Annually)turkey hunters in Utah since the start general season turkey hunting! Huge yearly loss in participation!

Please, I hope some one out there will go into the upland game annual reports
and verify my numbers, I don't think I'm missing anything.?.?.?

These numbers even shocked me :shock: :!:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> [Your numbers at first glance may indicate that, but I really think what is going on here is a general disenchantment of turkey hunting in general in Utah. After the initial excitement with turkey hunting, many discovered it wasn't for them and moved on to different activities. I think you would be hard pressed to contribute the decline solely to dissatisfaction with "over crowding". I might be wrong, but I believe we will start to see a leveling off of the numbers of turkey hunters in Utah. My main point of objection to LE hunts is the overcrowding and loss of opportunity that it creates. Another negative result of the LE system is destruction of the family hunt. You may still believe that the majority of hunters want a LE system, but I am not buying it for one minute. The demand to hunt on your private property is very high also, and if you allowed it, many more hunters would be able to participate lowering crowding in the area, but alas, that probably won't happen. Anytime you limit available acreage or available time you limit opportunity, it's that simple.


BP, are you on crack? LE hunts don't create overcrowding or do they stop families from going out camping together and helping those who do have a tag. 
The notion that every man, women and child in camp must be packing a gun with a tag in their pocket in order to have a good time is completely false. That reminds me of the scene in "Second hand lions" where they all go out in the corn patch looking for the lion. lol
Also, looks like I'm going out on the early Central hunt again this year. I can't believe my turkey draw luck.
Goofey, time to get one lined out for me and my son.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just got a dear John letter....no draw for me.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Just got a dear John letter....no draw for me.


Same here. :|


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I drew out. Son did not. Hopefully it gets above freezing a time or two before the hunt. It seems hell hath frozen over.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

how does one not draw a turkey tag with 4 bonus points?


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

I drew out, first time trying too.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

COWAN said:


> how does one not draw a turkey tag with 4 bonus points?


The same way I cant draw a moose with 18 points... :?


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

My oldest boy drew a Central region tag.

400bull


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey congrats on those that drew.
In my opinion the OTC just weeded out those that thought turkey hunting was easy.
The LE gives those a opportunity to hunt in less crowded areas, not neccessary the best time period depending on spring storms and birds being flocked up.
Our group drew 12 southern tags, it well be a family outing, 7 grandkids will be hunting, two of mine, my one 13 year old grandson has already shot 4 birds in Utah, so he's trying with a bow, he says

First bird at eight


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My wife drew out for her 1st turkey tag. My son and i did not draw. Might have to try general season if we dont pull a bear tag in our group. I have grown to really enjoy turkey hunting. I sure have a ton to learn still though.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

> I sure have a ton to learn still though.


Dont we all


----------

